# Dollar Store Finds (For Ratties)



## splinter90 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just ordered my rat manor today. Later tonight, I'm headed out to my local dollar store to see what I find to turn into hides, a litter box, digging area, and of course more binder clips cause I'm going with the fleece option for lining the cage. That being said, I was curious to see if anyone else ever went discount hunting for rattie finds, and if so what were you able to successfully incorporate into your rats' home? 
Thanks in advance, guys, and I'll post later to let you know what I come back with.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I pick up stuff from the dollar store all the time! Sometimes you have to get a little creative. Shower hooks and zipties are great to hang stuff with. Baskets, hats, fleece blankets, baby blankets, organizer trays, sometimes small kids toys.


----------



## splinter90 (Apr 7, 2015)

PaigeRose said:


> I pick up stuff from the dollar store all the time! Sometimes you have to get a little creative. Shower hooks and zipties are great to hang stuff with. Baskets, hats, fleece blankets, baby blankets, *organizer trays*, sometimes small kids toys.


Okay, I'm curious. How are you using an organizer tray in a rat cage?


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a little curious too. I could see it being fun for putting in different snacks. And I suppose if it's only a dollar, you could shut those compartments and let the rats go at it.

I picked up a package of 80+ fuzzy pom-poms. They're kind of fun. I took a milk gallon container and made it into a cheap dig box. I cut out the handle and burned the edges so there are no sharp corners (learned that the hard way) for rats to catch on. Then I stuffed the dig box with the pom-poms and some discarded raffle tickets. Throw in a couple of Cheerios, and they go to town in it. I'm constantly putting the pom-poms back in the dig box. They love spilling it everywhere.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Kuildeous said:


> I'm a little curious too. I could see it being fun for putting in different snacks. And I suppose if it's only a dollar, you could shut those compartments and let the rats go at it.
> 
> I picked up a package of 80+ fuzzy pom-poms. They're kind of fun. I took a milk gallon container and made it into a cheap dig box. I cut out the handle and burned the edges so there are no sharp corners (learned that the hard way) for rats to catch on. Then I stuffed the dig box with the pom-poms and some discarded raffle tickets. Throw in a couple of Cheerios, and they go to town in it. I'm constantly putting the pom-poms back in the dig box. They love spilling it everywhere.


Any chance they can shred and choke on the pom-poms? Mine destroy everything and I'm having a hard time finding new things to keep them interested.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Grotesque said:


> Any chance they can shred and choke on the pom-poms? Mine destroy everything and I'm having a hard time finding new things to keep them interested.


I wouldn't think it'd be any riskier than them choking on fleece. If someone wants to correct me, I'm all ears.

I've taken a more casual approach toward what the rats can chew. They know better than I do the limits of their bodies. As long as the material is not toxic to their lungs (cedar, pine) or mistaken for food, then I've started letting them chew on whatever. Their physiology allows them to chew concrete or wood without getting a stomach full of gravel or sawdust. 

If the pom-poms don't disintegrate into a fine dust that'll get up into their lungs, I'm not worried about them chewing on them. Actually, I don't see any evidence of them chewing on pom-poms. My biggest problem is the ones that smell like urine. I'm not interested in washing these things, so they're going in the trash when the girls have worn them out.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Heh. I found little gates and made a cheap play pen that I could sit in with them for 10 bucks. (I had to wrap it in chicken wire, so they couldn't escape and I then used zip ties to hold the chicken wire in place) Even though they could easily jump out, I was supervising them anyway, so it didn't really matter. They would only jump out if I was sitting on the outerside of it and come on my lap -- Besides Bear Ninja, given his name. 

When they were in the play pen outside, they stayed within the gate.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Tissue boxes are also another great thing. Just peel off the plastic inside of it. Stick some food in, they'll love to cuddle in it and pull out the tissues into their tunnels. (At least, that's what my boys do!)


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I've seen organizer trays used like bunk beds lol. I also use all sorts of organizer baskets and stuff too.


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Fleece and cat toys


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Not the dollar store but Goodwill has a ton of baby toys for super cheap!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought a small square cake pan that I have using as their litterbox for many months and it was only a dollar!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

My rats always pull up the corners of the fleece and shred them so I've been buying ceramic bowls from the dollarama that are summer looking and putting them in some corners. They like to sleep in them now instead of bitting the corners haha. 

Also, Kent or Home Hardware has sample mats for like 3$ that are good! I put it on top of the fleece and it makes it stay down easier and it looks neater/tidier because they're quite heavy for my rats to lift and move around. 

If you have leftover fleece and don't know what to do with it, cut it into long strips (you'll need 3) and you can braid them together and attach shower curtain hooks on either side and let your rats use it as a little ladder.


----------

